# Nothing seen on scan at 4w 5d



## cannondale (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello

I have just had an early scan because of continuous cramping pains and intermittent sharp stabbing pain in rt side.  Sonographer tried external and internal scan, but could see nothing.  She said to come back in two weeks.  The nurse said I may have had a m/c which has been reabsorbed, presumably this comment was made because I have had no spotting or bleeds.  I have no pains today at all.  I would welcome your views about this.  I am 44, and we have been ttc since a termination in Nov 2007. I am waiting for blood results.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

sorry for the delay  

it is a wait and see time for you I'm afraid, take things easy and look after yourself. Let me know how your scan goes

Take care x


----------



## cannondale (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for this reply

Bloods show foetus not developing well - doubling well over 100hrs and last increase under 20%.  We are going for a scan Thurs but it will not show a pole at the level of around 700, so we expect there to be further betas and then offer of managed miscarriage.

I really feel strongly all women should have access to beta doubling rates if they want them.  I had to push so hard to get mine monitored.  I know anomolies can occur but in high risk situations or with high anxiety a women would be able to feel more in control with access to this info, and it doesn't cost much to do bloods does it?

Wonder what others think about this?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

how was your scan? 

I think if there is something out there that helps then it should be available to whoever wants to use it.

Take care x


----------



## cannondale (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi

Just thought I should let you know that I m/c yesterday, scan today showed no retained 'product', but thickened lining, so expect heavy period type pain and bleeding for next few days.  Trying to be positive about the future, thanks for your interest.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Take care hun, I'll be thinking of you and will be here if you need me xxxx


----------

